# Moving house with sage db



## nuggy (Jan 22, 2015)

A quick question hopefully. I'm moving house next week, around 40 mins away from where I'm currently living. Would it be necessary to empty the boilers before transporting the machine or would it be fine as is (sage dual boiler)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's good practice to empty the boiler but I have moved my machine around a few times with water in the boiler - with no negative effects.


----------



## nuggy (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you, thought it would be fine but obviously it's better to check with more knowledgeable folk.


----------

